# Healed Broken Leg



## birdbum (Jan 26, 2004)

My poor little squab somehow broke his leg in the nest and I didn't catch it until it was too late. It healed itself in a horrible awkward splay angle and it breaks my heart to see him struggle so much. He's at the growing stage where his flight feathers are starting to come in so he's constantly trying to wobble around and flap and I'm afraid he's going to hurt himself. (I have him in a large cage right now).

I took him to the local rehab a week and a half ago because I initially thought his leg grew into a splay, but the rehabber said it had actually broken at some point and healed incorrectly. They splinted him up and told me to leave it on there for three weeks. A few days later his leg was swelling so I took the splint off to let the blood flow easier for him. After the swelling went away, I attempted to splint it up again and the next day his leg was swelling again. I'm debating taking him to the avian vet in town, but am afraid that the bill is going to be very high, which I cannot afford. I'm afraid to put another splint on him because his foot keeps swelling. I've read online and have been told to only remove a splint if it gets too dirty or if it's causing swelling.

I'm not sure what else to do if the vet is too expensive (going to try to take him this week). I have thought about giving him up, but I don't want for him to be euthanized because he is so young and one of the sweetest squabs, and I would much rather keep him here with me. Does anybody have any alternative suggestions or recommendations? I am in Tallahassee.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Maybe it is a splay and the rehabber is wrong. If that be the case, then maybe it could be wrapped and straightened somewhat. Birds older have had it done.
What were you splinting it with? How was it being splinted?


----------



## birdbum (Jan 26, 2004)

The rehabber made a bar wrapped in gauze and taped it around using masking tape. The bar rubbed against the skin and caused a small cut on the normal leg. I've also tried the no ouch gauze and I saw a few video tutorials online using makeup pads, but both fell apart or cut off circulation and caused swelling. He moves around too much and I don't know how to keep him still. 






Jay3 said:


> Maybe it is a splay and the rehabber is wrong. If that be the case, then maybe it could be wrapped and straightened somewhat. Birds older have had it done.
> What were you splinting it with? How was it being splinted?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If it was broken and already healed, then why did the rehabber set it?
If it is a splayed leg, then you don't need the bar, or the sponge. 
Can you post a pic of the bird with you not holding him, so that we can see how the leg goes on it's own?


----------



## birdbum (Jan 26, 2004)

Here are the pictures of him standing on his own and in the towel nest I made him.


----------



## birdbum (Jan 26, 2004)




----------



## Whytpigeon (Sep 14, 2015)

The bird has splayed leg, it may be too far along to fix. He should see a veterinarian that could perhaps help the bird by a procedure that non veterinarians should not do themselves.


----------



## birdbum (Jan 26, 2004)

I made an appointment for Thursday. I'll post again once I know what the vet wants to do. I'm just afraid it's going to be out of my budget.



Whytpigeon said:


> The bird has splayed leg, it may be too far along to fix. He should see a veterinarian that could perhaps help the bird by a procedure that non veterinarians should not do themselves.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

There may still be time to help him. It would have to be brought more into the correct position and taped in place. It is of course easier when they are younger, as they aren't up and around so much. But it can often still be helped. Some vets aren't even good at it, unless you can find a good one. But you can try it. Many on here have and some have had good results.


----------



## Whytpigeon (Sep 14, 2015)

birdbum said:


> I made an appointment for Thursday. I'll post again once I know what the vet wants to do. I'm just afraid it's going to be out of my budget.


That is great! A Dr is what he needs not just opinions on the Internet. Good luck!


----------



## birdbum (Jan 26, 2004)

I just got back from the vet. She said that it was fractured at one point (probably got stepped on by parents) and then healed incorrectly. She said she sees the issue in African Grey Parrots a lot. She suggested the best way to correct it would be surgery which costs about $1500, secondary would be to amputate it about $650 or to euthanize.

I'm not sure what to do. I really do not want to euthanize the poor guy. The only thing wrong with him is his leg, otherwise he is a perfectly normal and capable little pigeon. Any suggestions? I was wondering if I would be able to find somebody to adopt him, that could afford the time and money to take care of him, but not sure how to go about doing that. There's St. Francis Wildlife Association where I took him to get his leg splinted the first time. I'd have to surrender him, but there's also no guarantee of non-euthanization. That's the last thing I want.


----------



## Whytpigeon (Sep 14, 2015)

You could advertise him many places , here as well for adoption , and state his issue. Post good pictures and share your location. Someone may be willing.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

It does look like a splay. Don't know your vet so don't know if they know enough about pigeons or birds to know the difference. Maybe they are right. 
Without being able to walk, he won't have much quality of life. A bird that can't fly is better off. At least they can get around. Not being able to walk is very difficult, and wouldn't be able to go into a loft with other birds, as they would just pick on him and he wouldn't be able to defend himself.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I see two things going on.
The first is a calcium deficiency. The reason I think that is because the toes are curling, which is an indication.
Second, I don't think the leg sticking out the side is broken. It looks like a classic splay which you may be able to correct. Splay is very common in young birds. It is caused in part by not have anything to grip, with the feet/toes, while in the nest and/or not having enough calcium.
I do believe the vet you took the bird to was incorrect with the diagnosis. I don't the vet has much experience with pigeons and likely not young ones. 
You very likely can correct this but you must do so quickly while the bird is still growing. Past the time, there is little chance to correct the condition.
Jay3 can tell you how to correct a splay and what calcium to get.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Did the vet do X-rays? It is really hard to tell what is going on, old break vs a sprain vs splay. If I lived closer I'd be happy to adopt him as he walks fine and just needs an understanding owner. Of course I have a treefrog named Gimpy already.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

cwebster, the problem is that he doesn't walk fine. He can't walk on that leg, and as he grows, it will get worse as it won't be able to old his weight. He will just be able to sit all day and night. Then he will need to be cleaned all the time, and will get soars. Poor thing.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

My problem with all of this is I cannot see any of the pictures with my computer..


----------



## birdbum (Jan 26, 2004)

Thanks everyone for the encouragement. I still think it's possible to splint his legs, but I'm not too sure on how to do it. I've looked online at youtube, the backyard chickens forum, and here, among other sites, but I'm still not sure I understand how to do it. 

As far as the vet I took him to, I trust her judgment as far as diagnosis. She is an avian specialist with over 20 years experience. Granted, she specializes in parrots, but she has treated one of my birds before with excellent results and is one of the only vets I've ever met that really seems to care.. 

I have some oyster shells that I can give him, but what other supplements do you suggest? Also, as far as splinting, what materials should I get? I kept the bar the rehabber made, but it was cutting into his skin so I removed it. I'm thinking about getting a band cutter to cut his blue band off because it seems to get in the way and aids in cutting off the circulation. I did read somewhere that I could use a tie and tighten it every few days. My concern is the angle his leg sticks out. When he bends it, it does bend normally underneath his body, but how do I keep him in a squatting position? I have him in a bowl with a towel rolled into a donut right now, should I make a sling hammock type thing instead? I think I'm going to move him into a cat carrier so he stops flapping around. (I feel like I'm rambling, but I want the best for the lil guy.)


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

We use a liquid calcium supplement and put it in the water. Birdbum, thank you for not giving up,on him. He is adorable. Hope the splints and calcium help.


----------



## birdbum (Jan 26, 2004)

I'll look into getting some. Can I get some locally at a vitamin shop or whole body store, or should I just order some from Foy's/Jedd's? I assume I can share it with the rest of the flock too. Any other supplement suggestions? I found some foam I forgot I had and made a splint kind of thing for him. I'll post pictures when I get home from work, and on a better photo hosting site so other people might be able to see them. Thanks for all the help and suggestions! Squeeks and I really appreciate it!


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Yea I would really like to see those pictures..Does this pigeon hop at all or fly as it gets in a "try to stand position"...?? Is this pigeon fully feathered? I mean "fully and large"?...You have a University of Florida Vet Hospital in Florida and they have a exotic or small animal hospital that includes birds and they could sure give you a good diagnosis on what is wrong and how to fix it. The first examination would maybe cost a little higher than the vet that you are seeing..Are they close to you?...Say it is a precious pet pigeon and you are really attached to it and really need help at a cheaper price and what do they suggest if you call them if they are close.."cry a lot"----lol..lol.. I went through a problem with a badly splay leg and it was a piece of work..Your looking for a Avian Vet and not a regular one but a Avian Vet...I hope the University Vet place is near you or they can suggest something...I will see the pictures when you re post a better picture host and so sorry not to be able to see them..ugh ugh...Just one more question...Do you have any "racing clubs" in your area..?


----------



## Whytpigeon (Sep 14, 2015)

birdbum said:


> I just got back from the vet. She said that it was fractured at one point (probably got stepped on by parents) and then healed incorrectly. She said she sees the issue in African Grey Parrots a lot. She suggested the best way to correct it would be surgery which costs about $1500, secondary would be to amputate it about $650 or to euthanize.
> 
> I'm not sure what to do. I really do not want to euthanize the poor guy. The only thing wrong with him is his leg, otherwise he is a perfectly normal and capable little pigeon. Any suggestions? I was wondering if I would be able to find somebody to adopt him, that could afford the time and money to take care of him, but not sure how to go about doing that. There's St. Francis Wildlife Association where I took him to get his leg splinted the first time. I'd have to surrender him, but there's also no guarantee of non-euthanization. That's the last thing I want.


I Am not sure what vet you used but perhaps you can ask if he or she will help you do a splayed leg fix to keep the cost down and to try something not as invasive. It will take a great commitment to try to fix if ,IF it can be. He will need a special brace and be suspended so his legs can hang straight. For perhaps a few months. The help from the vet could make it easier for you to know someone is there to show you in person and help through it. But that is your choice no body else's.

For a second opinion you could call Dr kitty Remington , certified aviculturist & avian veterinarian. 850-544-4224


----------



## birdbum (Jan 26, 2004)

Whytpigeon said:


> For a second opinion you could call Dr kitty Remington , certified aviculturist & avian veterinarian. 850-544-4224


Funny you mention Dr. Remington because she's the avian vet I went to. She's the only one I know of in Tallahassee/North Florida, and one of the best vets I've been to, as I mentioned earlier. She floats around the different vet offices, but I may try to call her to see if she would try to splint him up while she's in the office.


----------



## birdbum (Jan 26, 2004)

c.hert said:


> Yea I would really like to see those pictures..Does this pigeon hop at all or fly as it gets in a "try to stand position"...?? Is this pigeon fully feathered? I mean "fully and large"?...You have a University of Florida Vet Hospital in Florida and they have a exotic or small animal hospital that includes birds and they could sure give you a good diagnosis on what is wrong and how to fix it. The first examination would maybe cost a little higher than the vet that you are seeing..Are they close to you?...Say it is a precious pet pigeon and you are really attached to it and really need help at a cheaper price and what do they suggest if you call them if they are close.."cry a lot"----lol..lol.. I went through a problem with a badly splay leg and it was a piece of work..Your looking for a Avian Vet and not a regular one but a Avian Vet...I hope the University Vet place is near you or they can suggest something...I will see the pictures when you re post a better picture host and so sorry not to be able to see them..ugh ugh...Just one more question...Do you have any "racing clubs" in your area..?


Unfortrunately the closest racing club to me is a little over 3 hours away in either Jacksonville or Pensacola. I do have good relations with the Tampa Bay Concourse in the Tampa Bay area (Squeeks's parents were given to me by them). There is a huge pigeon fancy community in the Tampa Bay Area. Are you suggesting I contact them to see if they have any advice on what I can do? Tampa is 4 hours away, but I will be around there in about a month to visit family and friends. I think I will get in contact to see if they have any suggestions for me. Thanks for the idea!

In the meantime I will look into UF's vet hospital. If it's in Gainesville that's only about two hours, so not too far of a drive... I will post an update with my findings.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

That's wonderful and you are working on this good. Now under no circumstances let them amputate the leg for this would really affect the quality of life for this pigeon for its important right now as a sort of a crutch to take flight and to sit to keep pressure off of its main body....I had a pigeon in my loft who I called "one foot" a wild bird that only used his bad leg as a crutch and he did just fine for many years and found a wife as well..So do not give up hope yet and it might be a very good candidate for surgery. Please do not try to hang it with a banana holder at this time for this needs real good information given to you about this for there are dangers in regard to this technique. Just stay firm and work on this problem as you are doing by inquiries about the options here....Good prospective you have as well....c.hert


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If you have faith in the vets diagnosis, then splinting the leg won't help. If it was broken and has healed wrong, then a splint won't change anything. 
If you are considering that it may be splayed, then wrapping it could help. You don't need a stiff splint though. It just needs to be wrapped properly. Finding it at a younger age is lots easier as the bird isn't up and around so much. He doesn't actually need to be suspended, if you can find a deep enough bowl to make him a comfortable nest to sit in, where his legs would hang down under him and just touch bottom. You would have to put foam rubber or something else soft around the inside to make it soft, and leave an opening for his legs to go down. This can be tricky though. If this can't be done, then suspending does work. You would have to make a harness that he can sit in, with holes cut out for his legs to go down under him. Also a little tricky. He would need to be in this for probably just a few weeks if the leg is splayed. I have some pictures that I can post for you.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Here are a few examples. These were broken legs though. Not splayed. As I mentioned, is it is broken and healed, then it will do no good. If it is splayed, which it does look like, then there is hope for him. But the legs would have to be brought into the correct alignment for it to heal. These pics didn't have to do that.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

This is a link on taping a splayed leg pigeon, and he turned out fine. Not sure how they kept him, but you could ask the person who posted this, whose sight this is how she did it. 

http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/splayleg.htm


Edit: Just went back and read her post. With the legs wrapped this way, the bird was able to walk while being taped up.
I also had a splayed youngster, a week old. When I taped the legs, he would then throw them both back behind them and lay on his tummy. So that didn't work. Then I made a donut with foam rubber, like what you put around an air conditioner, sat him in it, put it back in his nestbox, and piled up the straw so that it covered the whole donut. It worked, as he would sit in it comfortably, and his parents could feed him. He wasn't walking yet, so the donut worked well. When he was a week or so older and started trying to walk, he had a hard time, but could shuffle a bit. After a couple of weeks, I could take off the lower wrapping and just keep the higher wrapping on his leg, so he could walk better. So actually, you may be able to wrap this so that he can walk even while his legs are wrapped. Worth a try. It usually only takes a few weeks for a splayed leg.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Hope the bird is better soon. Thank you for continuing to help him. We got our liquid calcium from Amazon.com


----------



## wiggles and puddles (Sep 3, 2015)

Is the vets office willing to do payments? c.hert had a baby with a terrible splay leg that now lives in her aviary and has a wonderful life. You should message her and see if she can help you. I have seen the pictures, before and after, and trust me, I was amazed this baby lived and did not have any lasting problems except a slight limp. Message her, she can help!!!


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Why thank you wiggles and puddles and I hope the person does message me or at least get some pictures that I can see too. So far they seem to be doing pretty well with this birdie and just waiting on the pictures as well as to find out if the birdie can fly from a sit position and hop a little as well as seeing it from a age point of view. Just waiting. Some how without me seeing the pictures I think this leg is broke and most likely fell on some hard surface or something but this is just a wide guess here..In that case it will need surgery to fix...Thanks once again and glad you saw that thread of the Oop's Baby as well as the posting of A Terrible Situation. These type of situations with birdies are bad and it affects their quality of life unless handled properly..Thanks again really appreciate the posting...c.hert


----------



## Whytpigeon (Sep 14, 2015)

birdbum said:


> Funny you mention Dr. Remington because she's the avian vet I went to. She's the only one I know of in Tallahassee/North Florida, and one of the best vets I've been to, as I mentioned earlier. She floats around the different vet offices, but I may try to call her to see if she would try to splint him up while she's in the office.


That is great , I hope it works out and you get the help you and the bird needs.


----------



## birdbum (Jan 26, 2004)

I created and uploaded an album on my flickr account of Squeeks. Here is the link to it: https://flic.kr/s/aHskqp2t8a

I tried to make a foam brace for his legs, but he keeps kicking it off. He also is refusing to eat on his own since last night. I have been giving him fresh food and water every day and night, but I can't tell if he's being picky about eating or really not wanting to eat. He will nibble on the cat litter, which I put inside of his bowl to keep him dry if he poops, which he's only been pooping outside of his bowl. I gave him oyster shells yesterday, which he devoured, but today he isn't as interested in them. He will just squeak and squeak and nibble at my hand and now is trying to jump out of the cage.

After taking the pictures of him and setting him on the ground I noticed that his leg is a lot worse than I thought it was. Where the break healed, the bone looks like it is poking out a little. I can't find the words to describe what it looks like.

He cannot stand on his own or balance on his good leg. When I set him on the ground he did not stop flapping to keep his balance. He is comfortable in his bowl, but I can tell he is getting really restless and frustrated. I feel so bad for the poor guy. I feel like he needs a lot more attention than I can give him right now, and I'm feeling at a loss again.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Did you check out the link I posted, where she taped the birds legs, and it worked. I have also dealt with splayed leg, and the tape does work. You don't need foam rubber or anything like that if you can pull them into position and get them taped right. Fairly easy. 
But if the leg was indeed broken and healed that way, then pulling them back into alignment will only stress and hurt the bird. And it won't help. So need to be sure whether broken or splayed. If he is in pain then he won't want to eat. 
Please go here and look how she taped the legs.
http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/splayleg.htm


----------



## birdbum (Jan 26, 2004)

Jay3 said:


> Did you check out the link I posted, where she taped the birds legs, and it worked. I have also dealt with splayed leg, and the tape does work. You don't need foam rubber or anything like that if you can pull them into position and get them taped right. Fairly easy.
> But if the leg was indeed broken and healed that way, then pulling them back into alignment will only stress and hurt the bird. And it won't help. So need to be sure whether broken or splayed. If he is in pain then he won't want to eat.
> Please go here and look how she taped the legs.
> http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/splayleg.htm


I wish I could pull his legs into a normal position like the bird in the link you posted. The bad leg is bent so badly that I can't pull it into a normal position without force or hurting him. The closest to normal I can get it is if I can get him to tuck his legs underneath him, if that makes sense. If there is a way I can tape them like that, I will, but it's difficult to do it by myself, and I'm afraid of cutting off circulation.


----------



## birdbum (Jan 26, 2004)

squeeks_upload08

Looking at this picture, you can see how his leg bends like the way a splay looks. If he extends it out, it will extend normally, but the foot goes sideways. I'm going to post a video to better explain it.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Those pictures are very good and I feel that no amount of wrapping or taping this pigeon will be of help...This bird needs surgery in a University Type of Vet School setting. Surgeons and orthopedic doctors need to evaluate this case. I would take the cat litter away and use something else in the bowl. If you want you can ship it to me and I will do the very best that I can with it and post the results good or bad...On the other hand you can take the bird to the University of Florida Vet Hospital and see what they can do and this will cost you money . If you ship it----only by airlines at this time because of the weather and the bird could get here in three hours and I can pick it up. Check on Delta Dash-----I have a airline cage that I could mail to you in order to save you money..You need a vet's certificate. PM me if you wish to get my e-mail...Your choice..Check into Delta Dash (I think that's what they call it) This will cost you about 100 dollars but you have to check with them first and do the research..Take that cat litter away out of the bowl for it could be making the pigeon not want to eat...Also don't let it eat tooooo much grit. Pigeon and Dove mix and fresh water every day...PM me if you wish....c.hert


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I do see what you mean. It can be taped at the top of the legs, then the outward bottom can be brought in some closer to the other one, and taped on the bottom half of the leg. If splayed it will correct it a lot, but if broken, than you will just hurt the bird.

You might be better off flying him to c.hert, if that is possible, as she is great and will get whatever help she needs for him. She really does try very hard for all her birds. Your bird would have the best of chances, and would be in a great place for handicapped birds, as she has many and takes good care of them.


----------



## birdbum (Jan 26, 2004)

Jay3 said:


> I do see what you mean. It can be taped at the top of the legs, then the outward bottom can be brought in some closer to the other one, and taped on the bottom half of the leg. If splayed it will correct it a lot, but if broken, than you will just hurt the bird.
> 
> You might be better off flying him to c.hert, if that is possible, as she is great and will get whatever help she needs for him. She really does try very hard for all her birds. Your bird would have the best of chances, and would be in a great place for handicapped birds, as she has many and takes good care of them.


I'll definitely look into it. I really just want to see him happy!


----------



## birdbum (Jan 26, 2004)

c.hert I sent you a PM.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

I received it and sent you one back...


----------



## birdbum (Jan 26, 2004)

I didn't receive one in response. Maybe try sending again?


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

I will try right now...


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Just sent you a e-mail message from you profile and let me know if you get it. If not something is wrong..??? But we will get in contact other ways if this did not work..


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

It telling me that there are no sent messages on my record---something is wrong....I just sent another post message and it is registering so I am sure that you will get this one but let me know in case it did not go through...I was wondering why you did not contact me...lol lol


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

We are in communication and a very nice person..We are working on the transfer details and will keep you all updated as well...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That's great! Thanks.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

And thank you Jay and wiggles for your wonderful recognition and I will do my very best to get this birdie walking and flying and arrangements are being made..When I know what the arrangements are I will call the bird surgeon at the University and make a appointment. At that time we will need a name...Thanks once again...Hey I just thought of a name--why not call him or her---"Wiggles 2"..What do you all think?.., especially the owner Birdbum...Do you have any name that you like for I have to put something on the medical record?.. Just inquiring...lol lol


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

These next pictures are for Birdbum so that they get an idea of the lofting situation when the birdie gets well. But I hope everyone else enjoys as well. Pictures coming..
This first ones are of the Fly Pen and Loft..



Entrance to the loft and inside of loft.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

c.hert, you are wonderful.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Thank you cwebster and if this birdie is a female she might make a very good mate for The Oop's Baby whose picture is coming up next..



The next picture is inside the loft looking towards the female section.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Here are some females sunning on a bright snowy day.






Here are some males sunning.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Merry Christmas everyone and have happy holidays and Ihope you enjoyed these pictures that I put on for Birdbum...Will keep you updated and they will I hope too.. c.hert


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Always enjoy your pics. They look very happy enjoying the sunshine.


----------



## wiggles and puddles (Sep 3, 2015)

I love your pictures c.hert! Looks like you will be getting a white Christmas! birdbum I am glad things are looking up for you and your baby. I hope now you will be able to relax a bit. You have truly been amazing for this little baby, and have gone above and beyond what many people would have done. 

Happy Holidays everyone!


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Birdbum, happy to hear that your birdie will be very well cared for. You have indeed guaranteed him a quality of life with c.hert. C.hert, great setup...wish I could live there! Glad to see the Oops baby is doing well.


----------



## birdbum (Jan 26, 2004)

What a beautiful loft you have c.hert. I have been calling the lil guy Squeeks, but if you find a name that suits him better, I am fine with whatever you feel best. I'll have to post a picture of his nestmate and parents. I know he will be much happier with you since at this moment in time I cannot spare the money to give him the care he needs.  will keep everyone posted on my end as well.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

I am mailing out the cage to you tomorrow from the Post office and I will ask them how long it will take and let you all know...Glad you like the loft..I had a good friend who had a pigeon by the name of squeeks and that is a possibility and I am sure I will call him something and maybe that name will just stick.. lol...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I like Squeeks.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

I need to see how Squeeks "Squeeks"---you see I am already calling him by that name. lol lol...I really think that will be his name..But I need to get a taste of his personality. I am getting his area ready in the bird room and getting excited as well. Tomorrow I mail the cage to Birdbum.., and she gets the vet papers for travel...She already checked into the airline and just needs to get a date after the cage arrives...One step at a time...I told my finch and parakeets that they will have company in the bird-room for awhile and of course I will take pictures as well to keep everybody updated especially Birdbum..


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I can hardly wait for the pictures. He has no idea of how lucky he is.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Please keep us posted on how Squeeks is doing.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

I won't feel good about all of this until the birdie is in my hands.. He had to fly in a airplane and this makes me nervous and hope the weather stays good as well. Yea his name is Squeeks for I am getting used to it now...lol


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Great! Love the name. 
Don't worry. He is so much safer on a plane, he will get there.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Sorry. Picture did not come through.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Shipped out the air cage today and they will get it tomorrow at 3pm..YES... It's getting closer for the birdie to fly here...


----------



## birdbum (Jan 26, 2004)

Squeeks is anticipating his flight to c.hert. He's doing really well right now aside from his poor leg. Every time I go in to check on him he gets excited and squeaks and squeaks and flaps his wings. In the meantime while I wait for the cage and for the vet certificate (made an appointment on Thursday) I am waiting on calcium supplements for him as was suggested earlier. I just got off the phone with the airline and they gave me this website to refer to for shipping birds:

http://www.plannedparrothood.com/shipping/shipping.html

I will continue to keep everyone posted up to his arrival at the airport!


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Birdbum That is wonderful air travel information...Getting excited here...Pet the birdie on the head for me...Will put a picture of where he will stay until I get him to Ft Collins...and he has plenty of comforts...lol Can't wait to see our "Squeeks"....Picture will be later....c.hert


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Squeeks has a appointment with the Avian surgeon on Monday Dec 21 at 2 in the afternoon...Just an update here..


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Thanks so much c.hert.


----------



## wiggles and puddles (Sep 3, 2015)

Like everyone else I can hardly wait for the pictures! Such a cute name, and I have to agree with Jay3, he is most assuredly a lucky little guy, even if he does not know it yet. He has a whole lot of people who care for him and are looking out for him!


----------



## Whytpigeon (Sep 14, 2015)

birdbum said:


> I wish I could pull his legs into a normal position like the bird in the link you posted. The bad leg is bent so badly that I can't pull it into a normal position without force or hurting him. The closest to normal I can get it is if I can get him to tuck his legs underneath him, if that makes sense. If there is a way I can tape them like that, I will, but it's difficult to do it by myself, and I'm afraid of cutting off circulation.


That is why I suggested getting real help. You are there and we are not so judging what this bird needs from pictures from non professionals over the Internet is just getting things complicated and distracted. What ever you decide to do, it's the choice best for you and only you . But for sure physically you need a another pair of hands and better for those hands to be a veterinarian.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Hey Whytpigeon----Your a smart Ass either read this thread or Get Off Of It...c.hert


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

I have the bird room ready and getting excited here. Can't wait to see "Our Squeeks". Have his area ready and will take a picture of it sometime today..."Yes"..


----------



## birdbum (Jan 26, 2004)

I received the crate in the mail today. Complete with towel door cover for privacy and towel for comfort on the inside. I'm so glad that Squeeks is so lucky. 
I also learned yesterday that Squeeks LOVES kale. I bought some yesterday to give him in the meantime until the calcium arrives and he ate all of it. I will post pictures of the crate I received soon, and more of Squeeks.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

That's wonderful and I just found today from one pigeon lover that her bird will not eat Romaine lettuce but loves Bib lettuce..My birdies eat kale cut up in small pieces as well as all lettuces..It's a good calcium supply but not toooo much....lol...Try cutting up a apple in tiny pieces and putting it on top of Kale...My house pigeon Catnips like it but some of my other pigeons move it aside and refuse to taste the apple pieces..They seem to all like peanuts as a treat--unsalted as well as Pigeon Candy that one can buy from Foy's--these last two only as a treat...The pigeon candy has a mixture of seeds and one of them is Hemp seed and this really does help to relax them..lol lol..Oh getting excited....


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Some pictures coming..


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Oh that's cute. Very cozy. He'll love it.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Just like having a "baby" not really but since I do not have any of the blessed ones I thought that I would write that...lol Getting "babies room"--ready...Must be that "instinct" in me...lol


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Can hardly wait to see him in there safe and sound.


----------



## wiggles and puddles (Sep 3, 2015)

Whytpigeon said:


> That is why I suggested getting real help. You are there and we are not so judging what this bird needs from pictures from non professionals over the Internet is just getting things complicated and distracted. What ever you decide to do, it's the choice best for you and only you . But for sure physically you need a another pair of hands and better for those hands to be a veterinarian.


You always badger everyone else and act like you know everything. Perhaps you should read the posts on the thread, then you would know he has an appointment with a surgeon and is going to get the best medical care possible. Stop being such a bully and trying to pick a fight with everyone. You are just being cruel, and the owner of this bird did the hardest, yet most responsible thing they could have done by giving their bird up, and giving it to someone who they knew could care and afford the costs that will come with the treatments necessary to help this bird become healthy. You should be ashamed of yourself and your behavior towards the people who are doing everything possible to help this little bird.


----------



## wiggles and puddles (Sep 3, 2015)

Love the little pigeon play pen! It looks very comfy and cozy!


----------



## birdbum (Jan 26, 2004)

Here is the photo of the crate I received today.



I also noticed it was cracked on one side, I guess it happened while being shipped? I think tomorrow I will use some superglue and glue it back to reinforce it.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

I am afraid of super glue just do the outside a little for if he eats any of it he will get poisoned and die...It got damaged in shipping and I tried to get a box but they did not have any at Wal-mart said they were waiting for more and the Post office only had certain sizes and they were too small. Wal-mart said it was a big shipping day and they were out so I taped the ends with a whole bunch of gorilla tape hoping that would protect them..I cannot drive to different places because of my cataracts. That crack is my fault most likely through bad boxing for shipping...Just use a little on the outside and I think it will be okay but don't let "our birdie" near any or even smell it...I am a worrying wort too.. Gosh it was busy out there and I never saw so many people in the stores before even Early Monday morning when I shipped...Yeeks...getting excited.. I saw one of Wal-mart store employee's un packing boxes and one was perfect and I asked if I could buy it or have it and she said know that Wal-mart needed all boxes for themselves because of lay a ways or something..Years ago stores might try to accommodate people but not now...ugh..


----------



## birdbum (Jan 26, 2004)

c.hert said:


> I am afraid of super glue just do the outside a little for if he eats any of it he will get poisoned and die...It got damaged in shipping and I tried to get a box but they did not have any at Wal-mart said they were waiting for more and the Post office only had certain sizes and they were too small. Wal-mart said it was a big shipping day and they were out so I taped the ends with a whole bunch of gorilla tape hoping that would protect them..I cannot drive to different places because of my cataracts. That crack is my fault most likely through bad boxing for shipping...Just use a little on the outside and I think it will be okay but don't let "our birdie" near any or even smell it...I am a worrying wort too.. Gosh it was busy out there and I never saw so many people in the stores before even Early Monday morning when I shipped...Yeeks...getting excited.. I saw one of Wal-mart store employee's un packing boxes and one was perfect and I asked if I could buy it or have it and she said know that Wal-mart needed all boxes for themselves because of lay a ways or something..Years ago stores might try to accommodate people but not now...ugh..


Don't worry c.hert! I think after getting my masters in fine arts and having to glue books and prints and woodworking projects, I think I've gotten to be pretty handy with glue. It'll definitely be dry before he's even in there, and I'll make sure of it.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Ha Ha Ha....Gee I read my post back and I do not trust anyone with our birdie not even its owner....lol lol lol... Gosh a masters---you must be good with glue...Thanks Birdbum...Just a note here: When that doctor comes out of the room with four or five smiling young ones I know we are halfway there...When they are real quiet even before he tells me anything I know we are in muddy water--that's the very first thing I look for to judge if anything can be done....Sure hoping for the smiles....


----------



## Whytpigeon (Sep 14, 2015)

wiggles and puddles said:


> You always badger everyone else and act like you know everything. Perhaps you should read the posts on the thread, then you would know he has an appointment with a surgeon and is going to get the best medical care possible. Stop being such a bully and trying to pick a fight with everyone. You are just being cruel, and the owner of this bird did the hardest, yet most responsible thing they could have done by giving their bird up, and giving it to someone who they knew could care and afford the costs that will come with the treatments necessary to help this bird become healthy. You should be ashamed of yourself and your behavior towards the people who are doing everything possible to help this little bird.


Iam not sure what happened but Iam caught up now. I guess I lost touch when the pms happened and was not paying attention. 
I did not see that .... and certainly was not intending to be a bully, I thought you needed support and I'm not sure what I posted wrong. I do work at a veterinarian so I usually recommend them, but I missed a post and I apologize. I'm not sure how to change what intent someone reads a text but it was done with empathy and concern. If you need any advice from my vets here just ask, but there are still limitations over the net. I will leave this thread as asked. I'm very sorry. There was no intent but helping on any post I made here. If you knew me you'd would know this and know my tone. Which is quiet and supportive, I'm a 50 year old lady that is a softy and that is why I work with animals. It's a mistake to judge others this way.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Your apology is accepted by me and I hope others on the thread. We were in such a happy state and your posting was just a shock treatment right in the middle of our "Glee"..We all want good for this birdie including you but you need to learn to have considerations of other people too especially by reading the whole thread because these threads sometimes takes leaps and bounds. I too have misread threads at times and missed something because sometimes threads take "leaps and bounds"... I sure do like your posting and information on the Ben S. thread...You sure know your birds...Thanks for the apology it shows another side to you---a good one....


----------



## wiggles and puddles (Sep 3, 2015)

Hey Birdbum, can we maybe see some pictures of Squeeks sibling and parents? Maybe even him again? They grow so much at that age! If you knew me you would know I love my pictures, I annoy my family to no end, emailing and texting pictures to them all the time, lol.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Think we all like pics.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Am also looking forward to seeing Squeeks and hearing about his progress. Hope he has a safe journey and loves his comfy new home!


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks and waiting for the person to contact me again for she is getting its flight vet certificate today....Hope she "flies it today" If she can for we have bad weather coming in here ...worried mama here...Thanks for the good wishes....


----------



## birdbum (Jan 26, 2004)

I'm about to head to the vet to get the travel certificate. I will post more pictures once I get back, and an update on what the vet says. 

c.hert I was originally planning to fly Squeeks out on Monday, but after checking the weather, I'll see if I can find him a flight today, tomorrow, or Sunday at the latest. I'd hate for him to be stuck at the airport because of snow. 

I'll be back with more updates!


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

That's a good idea the earliest possible and my friends are ready to drive me to Delta and this is good...Keep me posted....I am getting excited...Hope the birdie passes his physical...Yes....If anybody should require you to name a loft call it The Broken Wings Loft for that's the name of my loft that I never use its name...but address it in my name only put that down if you are required or whatever legality.....Call me if you have any problems and you have my number I am home all day and if not just leave a message..Thanks for the update..


----------



## birdbum (Jan 26, 2004)

I just got back from the vet. She put on the certificate that Squeeks has a "deformed leg." She didn't want to go into detail in fear that the airline wouldn't let Squeeks fly if she mentioned that it was broken and rehealed, etc. She was very excited that Squeeks is going to a good home and going to be well-taken care of! I am checking flights now... it doesn't look like there are any more flights that will fly out today. There are some dropoff times, but Squeeks would be held overnight on the plane and I really don't want to do that. There are a few very early tomorrow morning that I could do. The vet recommended to ship on a slower day such as Tuesday, Wednesday, or Thursday. However, there is a flight tomorrow morning where I can drop off Squeeks at 4:40AM to my airport and he will arrive in c.hert's airport at 10:46AM her local time. 

Has anybody else had experience shipping birds through flights? Should I wait or should I bite the bullet and bring Squeeks super early to the airport in the morning?

On a side note, here are some pictures that I took a little bit ago. I took Squeeks outside to get some sunlight (even though it's a little cloudy outside, but he still really enjoyed it!)


----------



## birdbum (Jan 26, 2004)

Big Guy, Squeek's Dad


----------



## birdbum (Jan 26, 2004)

I'm trying to post more pictures of Squeek's mom and his clutchmate, but they aren't posting.

I'll just include the link so you can click on them:

Lady, Squeek's Mom: https://flic.kr/p/C1wLqm

Feist, Squeek's clutchmate: https://flic.kr/p/C3QoYK


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Get that flight for it is "perfect"...Tomorrow is going to be sunny with no snow until tomorrow night and then the temperature will be freezing. Tomorrow will be 52 degrees. If you cannot get that 400 am booking then do not book because a storm is coming in for Friday night and will continue and then again on Tuesday more snow... Do not fly on a week end meaning sat or sun...That 440 am flight is perfect....Sorry to have you get up so early..lol lol


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

I just spoke to Birdbum and she is trying to get that flight...Will get back with us. That baby pigeon I think can be fixed really well---just my opinion--and not professional. It has good circulation and the toes look good--straight out but good . It just needs to survive the surgery because it is young but those bones are flexible at this age. my pigeon Oop's seem to be worse off for he could not walk or fly because the wing went straight up through his wing at 90 degrees so I do believe there is a lot of hope here..But of course the surgeon would have to tell me this--I am just saying what I believe from the picture. If it can have surgery and survives it will most likely have about 6 pins put in it with plastic bars on each side and rehabilitation for 6 weeks at home here and then they take a xray and take the pins out and then more rehabilition for a few more weeks...So we will take this day by day here...I sure hopes she gets that flight and if not she will book it on another day..Now if the surgeon does not recommend surgery this pigeon will still be just fine. If you old timers remember Shi's pigeon that I got at a advanced age with its foot completely backward and that bird did just wonderful and is alive today and thriving...I will take of picture of "Gimie" she in the loft and is actually the queen of the female section...So there is hope here...


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

It's getting dark here now so all the females are turning in so I took a picture of them before I put them all to bed for they had a "hard day" of eating and drinking and sunning out in the "fly pen"...Gimie and her mate are on the bottom and she needs a soft surface so she has comfort...lol lol


----------



## birdbum (Jan 26, 2004)

Booked the flight! I will be dropping Squeeks off at the airport tomorrow morning at 7AM my local time. He will be safe in c.hert's hands and local time of 3:10PM tomorrow afternoon. I'm really sad to have to let Squeeks go, but I know he can and will live a happier (and hopefully walk-able) life with c.hert. Maybe one day I will be able to visit him!


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

If he can fly here I sure don't know why you can't...Welcome anytime...I will keep everyone updated and you especially and I feel for you having to give him up. I hope that he does well and can be helped and I hope he arrives here on time and safe because my friends and I are ready for him...Saying birdie prayers and yes I am worried for I am a worry wort...His parents are beautiful and he is more beautiful then they are to me.. Thank you so much for this opportunity to help him....c.hert


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Don't worry..................he'll get there safe and sound. LOL.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Wishing Squeeks a safe flight! Am so happy he will get a chance to,walk properly. You are wonderful Birdbum for giving him a chance to be healed and c.hert you are wonderful for fixing him up. You have restored my faith in people. BTW the photos both spoof you posted are cute. Lovely birds!


----------



## wiggles and puddles (Sep 3, 2015)

The pictures of Squeeks' family, as well as the photos c.hert posted are really beautiful. So glad the stress you both must be feeling regarding the flight is about to be over, but I know it will be a safe flight and will be over before he knows it. And Birdbum, like c.hert said, one day you should go visit, I am sure you and Squeeks both would enjoy that. You guys are Squeeks' personal guardian angels and you both should feel great about what you have done.


----------



## JennyM (Sep 21, 2015)

birdbum and c.hert, you both are amazing! I wish there were more people who loved pigeons as much as you two do! I hope adorable Squeeks has a safe flight, can't wait to see him in the playpen c.hert has prepared for him. 

c.hert, so jealous of your pigeon area! makes me wish I had backyard so I could build one too!


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks everyone and cannot sleep tonight thinking about "plane flights' and "connections". lol lol...IF I won a whole lot of money in a lottery I will help every person on here with building a real nice loft so they can have something that they can be proud of and feel good about. For me it took many years little by little starting with two large cages--one inside the window and the other outside the window..I wish everybody had a home and a backyard to do as they wish with lofting so that they could enjoy their birds...Winning a big lottery at Christmas time would be just wonderful. lol lol...Thank you everybody for your support and I know that Birdbum feels the same. I sincerely hope that this pigeon can be helped and especially praying if it is surgery it needs that it will "survive" this "surgery" as well as the Plane trip...We have a long way to go here and will continue to update you and our wonderful Birdbum who cared enough about one very tiny pigeon to try her best to get it help...Thank you everyone and will keep you all updated especially Birdbum.


----------



## birdbum (Jan 26, 2004)

Squeeks ready for travel

See you soon c.hert! Says Squeeks.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

How precious and look at those beautiful eyes...wow...I know that there is another eye on the other side lol. lol


----------



## birdbum (Jan 26, 2004)

Just dropped off Squeeks. Here's to hoping he arrives safely to c.hert.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I hope you took the feed and water out of the cage before you left him. He doesn't need it during the flight, and it will spill all over him. Then he'll be cold. 

I have had 3 birds flown to me across country, and it is the best way to send them, but water isn't needed during the trip. At some point the people who work for the airport and check on the animals, thought it would be a good idea to give the bird water, and they do make you include a water dish. They also made us include a perch, which just gets in the way with a pigeon in transit. But anyway, of course the water spilled and got the bedding all wet. Poor bird was wet and cold. They don't need to eat during a flight. When they go through the mail, they go a lot longer without.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

They will take all food and water away or make Birdbum dump it before fight..Gosh Jay 3 your a worry wort like me...lol lol....The birdie should be landing in Atlanta right now for a connecting flight to Denver..Oh Lordy...This is like watching a "racing Pigeon" coming home after a journey..Weather is holding and 52 degrees today with some sun but cloudy skies and a major storm is coming to the mountains. But here in Denver it will remain dry and moderate in temperature until late tonight then we get the snow too. The birds arrival in Denver is at 310 pm...Then they bring it to another place and that"s where we pick it up at about 4.00pm but this depends on how long it takes to unload it..We will be there at 3.30pm waiting in a office for its arrival. At that time it will begin to lightly rain before the main storm comes into the plains "late this night" and it will snow overnight so tomorrow here in Denver 6 inches of snow...I hope the birdie "flaps" its little wings to help the plane get here...Just hanging around being worthless like my birdies waiting for our precious package...


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Birdbum sent me this beautiful Picture.. We are safe at home and pictures are coming. Hand to hand, Wing to wing.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

His name is "Squeek" for he has a healthy squeek and is doing very well and took the trip nicely. Here he is after he ate and drank --- a lot---as well as "flying lessons", now he is going to bed....Wonderful Racing Pigeon and a Real Winner and I think I will keep him and love him just like Birdbum does..Thank you so much for your efforts and love..


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Oh.......how cute is that. He's going to bed.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

So glad to hear Squueks arrived safely! What a cute bird!


----------



## birdbum (Jan 26, 2004)

I'm so glad he made it safely! He looks so comfy and happy (and messy).


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

You can say that again---one big mess---lol lol..He's a very smart birdie and knows exactly what food and water dishes are for---to eat and drink and be merry..He is sound asleep now because he had a big day of "flying"...Thanks for the pretty picture and the meaning behind it--so thoughtful...Sleep well...Will keep everyone updated on his examination and results at Colorado State Vet Hospital...Dec 21...Sleep tight...


----------



## wiggles and puddles (Sep 3, 2015)

Such cute pictures, looks like he is settling in like he owns the place.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks everybody and this is a smart birdie for it did not take him too long to discover what the pillow was for...He's doing just fine..

http://i1292.photobucket.com/albums/b571/kaytee63/pillow 001_zpsouhw9fhb.jpg


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Very cute. He has had a very long day and must feel good to retire to his pillow.


----------



## AndreiS (Jul 28, 2013)

c.hert said:


> Thanks everybody and this is a smart birdie for it did not take him too long to discover what the pillow was for...He's doing just fine..
> 
> http://i1292.photobucket.com/albums/b571/kaytee63/pillow 001_zpsouhw9fhb.jpg


For birds, as for humans, a life only indoors is a life devoided of the real source of happiness: sun and fresh air. If possible, take at least few minutes daily the bird outside, keeping him firmly in your hands, careful to not escape. You'll notice how much enjoy and how will energize him. 


You can even buy some harnesses and take him outside, let him stay on a branch of a tree or lay in the grass. They like to eat dandelion (it is packed with useful minerals) so if you see an area with such plants, you can let him stay there.

Here are two pages where bird harnesses are sold: 
http://www.birdsupplies.com/bird-leashes-flight-suits/
http://www.ebay.com/bhp/bird-harness

They don't look very ok to me, the part on the body should be made of organic material (plastic has bad electromagnetic effects on living organisms) and from wider strips and the leash must be elastic, to absorb the shock if the bird tries to fly away. I craft them myself harnesses from a piece of high quality cotton linen (with dense texture but thin, from some Levi's man shirt) to which I attach a piece of 2 m elastic.


----------



## birdbum (Jan 26, 2004)

Thinking of Squeeks and wishing I could hang out with him. He looks so spoiled and happy.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

I wish you could too. He not only demands by squeeking your company in order to watch him eat and drink but this baby "loves" to be cuddled. I bundled him up and took him out to see the large flakes of snow come down---he was fascinated. We did not stay out long for it was too cold...But the whiteness of it all fascinated him. Now he is turned the other way looking out the window at the tree limbs with snowing falling in front of them...He is a Western Birdie now.. lol.. He drops more seeds then he eats and I just cuddle him and tell him to not be so excited.., then he eats some more seeds but he is choosy------lol lol...He is a nice birdie and not too shabby at drinking either. lol lol. It's drier here than where you are but he is getting used to everything. After all its only the first day..He also is alert and likes the sliding door sound when I open it and he is all ready to cuddle or eat and he usually gets both...He can hear the door shut and open but one thing he does not know is I can see him from the other room by a narrow closet type hallway with a curtain over it..I check on him...Thanks for the nice birdie..He is doing just fine..


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

So glad to hear Squeeks is doing well! All three of our pigeons are picky eaters. Only one cuddles. How cute how Squeeks responded to snow!


----------



## JennyM (Sep 21, 2015)

I'm so happy to see he arrived safely! love the pictures on his new bed  I hope we get good news after his vet appointment on Dec 21st! good luck little Squeeks! ♥


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Those postings were nice and he is doing well and is sleeping much sounder tonight and I have not fooled too much with him getting him to feel comfortable in his new environment and now I am going to try to sneak a night picture of him...lol lol..I clicked a picture one time and he is a alert little guy for he heard the door opening and I tried to be very quiet but he's back asleep now...lol He is a cutie..Tomorrow I will disturb him with cleaning up his area but left him in peace today for he was enjoying the view out the window..


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Soft little bed. He must be very comfortable. Nite Squeeks!


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Am so glad to hear Squeeks is comfortable and doing well! He's a celebrity here now.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Yea Shi's Pigeon was too and she took his name as a handle "Mr. Squeeks" on here...Here are some pictures from today..One before "the big mess" and the other one after he ate to "a bigger mess" with lettuce and apples tossed all over..He also had unsalted peanuts, sesame seeds,hemp seed and apple pieces. Now he is ready to take "his nap"..



http://i1292.photobucket.com/albums/b571/kaytee63/Birdie pictures 010_zps1zvrgxgv.jpg


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Lucky and spoiled bird!


----------



## birdbum (Jan 26, 2004)

I'm so glad Squeeks is doing well! I hope the vet has good news in the coming week. I anticipate what they have to say. Hope you guys are keeping warm!


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Yes he doing well and he is a smart little birdie. I have this closet area with a open space with a curtain in front of it where I can watch him without him knowing that I am there just to make sure he is eating and being good. well today he caught me..He listens now and when he hears anything like walking or floor creaking sounds he looks up to see if I am watching him...He is so cute and I am getting really attached..Six more days and we will make the trip to the University and the weather is suppose to be nice and no snow so keep your fingers crossed. Your birdie is doing fine..


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Well Monday is "The Big Day" for me and the birdie and the weather is holding.. By these next few pictures you can see that I have my hands full with this energetic pigeon. He's flying and squeaking and full of robust energy and eats very well too. He is a mess as well but I am very very attached to "our squeeker" Pictures coming.

http://i1292.photobucket.com/albums/b571/kaytee63/Energic birdie 003_zpsalq1qmnr.jpg

http://i1292.photobucket.com/albums/b571/kaytee63/Energic birdie 001_zpsdbeeqibb.jpg

http://i1292.photobucket.com/albums/b571/kaytee63/Energic birdie 004_zpsq001l4j6.jpg

http://i1292.photobucket.com/albums/b571/kaytee63/Energic birdie 007_zps24yseogr.jpg

Yes I have the top on now.

http://i1292.photobucket.com/albums/b571/kaytee63/Energic birdie 010_zpsfpl4eerz.jpg


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Good luck on Monday. Will be waiting to see what they say.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks Jay3...


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Wrong posting so I deleted it


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Deleted this wrong posting...belongs somewhere else..sorry


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Yes, c.hert, good luck to you and Squeeks tomorrow!


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks and they changed the time to ten in the morning and this is rush hour traffic going there but nice coming home--I think...ugh...Traffic is so bad everywhere. This is I25 and its terrible and will take about one hour and a half or longer if traffic gets bogged down. But we are going to make it a leisurely drive and start real early. What we do not want is more snow for we have enough now...ugh


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Your pigeons will be requesting popsicle sticks from Santa. They can make them into tiny little skies and learn to ski.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

When we get over this I'll be requesting them...lol cute..


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

c.hert said:


> Yes he doing well and he is a smart little birdie. I have this closet area with a open space with a curtain in front of it where I can watch him without him knowing that I am there just to make sure he is eating and being good. well today he caught me..He listens now and when he hears anything like walking or floor creaking sounds he looks up to see if I am watching him...He is so cute and I am getting really attached..Six more days and we will make the trip to the University and the weather is suppose to be nice and no snow so keep your fingers crossed. Your birdie is doing fine..




So, again c. hert, you rock!!! 
No words to thank you for helping Squeaks. My so many prayers are with you. May God bless you. You are awesome!!! 
Keep updating us. Thanks to birdbum also for helping the little fellow and delivering him in right hands.


----------

